# looking for tammed fancy pigeon



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

want a good pet fancy pigeon will pay reasonable price for a bird, want to keep indoors and also have a nice size loft in back yard any info please let me know im located in syracuse new york....thanks...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Giant Homer*

I have a blue bar giant homer hen that you can have for the cost of a box and mailking cost. She's very gentle.


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

*picture*

could you send a pic i def would be interested


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Giant Homer*

Here she is in another thread. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/american-giant-homer-hen-for-sale-51700.html


----------

